# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاحد ١٧ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية  الصادرة  الأحد 17 نوفمبر

#الصدي
المريخ يخسر تجربة الإمتداد بهدف بمشاركة نيلسون.
ابوعنجة: استفدنا من التجربة وساعمل على معالجة ظاهرة إهدار الفرص أمام المرمى
منتخبنا في مواجهة مثيرة أمام جنوب افريقيا عصر اليوم في تصفيات الكان.
مجلس المريخ يرصد حوافز مليونية للديربي... و يفاوض نجم هلال التبلدي.

#الزعيم

(الزعيم) تورد تفاصيل جديدة عن مفاوضات المريخ والغربال.
الاحمر يخسر تجربة الإمتداد.. ابوعنجة: النتيجة لاتهمني ونيلسون يعود ويشارك في التجربة.
الزعيم يغازل ظهير هلال التبلدي... صقور الجديان تنازل جنوب أفريقيا وكرشوم يؤكد:انا في السوق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخسر تجربة الإمتداد بهدف.. وابوعنجة يشرك خماسي الشباب  
المكتب الإعلامي
خسر المريخ التجربة الودية  التي خاضها  عصر السبت  على ملعبه بام درمان أمام فريق الإمتداد الخرطومي بهدف دون مقابل في المواجهة التي تأتي ضمن تحضيرات الأحمر لمواجهة الهلال العاصمي في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري بالقلعة الحمراء 
وقدم الإمتداد تجربة فنية كبيرة للجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة جمال ابوعجنة والذي يطمح من خلال المباريات الإعدادية الي تجهيز كل العناصر الموجودة مع الفريق في ظل غياب سداسي المنتخب الوطني وإشراك العناصر الشابة حيث دفع بخمسة من العناصر الشابة خلال شوطي المباراة، وقد دفع ابوعنجه في مباراة الأمس بتشكيل ضم كل من محمد المصطفي في المرمي  ورباعي الدفاع صلاح نمر وحمزة داؤود والتاج يعقوب ومحمود أمبدة وفي الوسط خالد النعسان وضياء الدين محجوب وعماد الصيني وأحمد ميسي وفي الهجوم الصادق شلش وكريم عبدالرحمن، وفي الشوط الثاني دفع ابوعنجة بنيلسون لازقيلا وكلاسيك  بديلين لعماد الصيني وأحمد ميسي، كما أشرك سيف تيري في مكان عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن ومؤيد أمير وهاشم النضيف مكان خالد النعسان والصادق شلش 
وانتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم الإمتداد بهدف جاء في الجزء الأول من المباراة من تباطؤ في التغطية الدفاعية أحرزه لاعب الامتداد خطاب وفي الشوط الثاني استحوذ المريخ علي المباراة بالكامل وأضاع مهاجموه عدد من الفرص مع استبسال لحارس الإمتداد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوعنجة يشيد بالتجربة
أشاد مدرب المريخ جمال ابوعنجة بالتجربة التي خاضها الاحمر عصر السبت أمام فريق الإمتداد درجة أولي بالخرطوم والتي خسرها الفريق بهدف مؤكدا أن الإمتداد قدم تجربة جيدة وفائدة فنية كبيرة خاصة في الناحية الهجومية وظاهرة إهدار الفرص  سيعمل الجهاز الفني علي معالجتها خلال الفترة المقبلة مبينا أن اللاعبين  قدموا أداءا جيدا ولم ينجحوا في ترجمة الفرص التي لاحت لهم خلال شوطي المباراة معتبرا أن نتيجة المباراة لا تمثل لهم أهمية من واقع ان القصد من المباريات الإعدادية ليس النتيجة بقدر ماهو إشراك اكبر عدد من اللاعبين وتجهيزهم واقر ابوعنجة بتأثر أداء بعض اللاعبين بسبب غيابهم عن المباريات في الفترة السابقة 
واعدا بمعالجة ظاهرة إهدار الفرص قبل مواجهة الهلال العاصمي في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حضور اداري كبير
شهدت مباراة المريخ والامتداد الإعدادية عصر السبت حضور اداري كبير مثله أعضاء مجلس الإدارة عمر محمد عبدالله وعلي اسد  وخالد احمد المصطفي رئيس القطاع الرياضي ونائبه هيثم الرشيد والمدير العام لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري ومدير الإستاد البصري عيسي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريق كرة السلة بنادي المريخ يفوز على الموردة
المكتب الإعلامي
حقق فريق كرة السلة بنادي المريخ فوزا ساحقا بلغ (79) سلة ل(48) سلة على نادي الموردة في ثاني لقاءات الفريق في بطولة دوري السلة بالخرطوم، وقد حضر اللقاء معتصم مالك المشرف على فريق السلة بالنادي إضافة لمدير الكرة بالفريق أمير سفاري ومن المنتظر أن يواصل الفريق تحضيراته لباقي المواجهات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب رئيس الهيئة الادارية لنادي القوة الجوية وليد الزيدي :
 تم فسخ عقد المهاجم السوداني بكري المدينة بسبب تغيبه عن الوحدات التدريبية دون اعذار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
علم الدين هاشم
 بلاش عناد يابكري !


** لازال الكابتن بكري المدينة علي موقفه الرافض للعودة الي ناديه القوة الجوية والمشاركة في الدوري العراقي مالم يتسلم حقوقه المالية ورفض العقرب التحذيرات التي كان قد اطلقها النادي العراقي من قبل بتقديم شكوي ضده الي الفيفا اذا لم يعد الي العراق  لاشك ان موقف بكري المدينة بعدم العودة الي العراق سيورط المريخ في قضية نزاع قانوني امام الفيفا مع نادي القوة الجوية نسبة لوجود اتفاق سابق بين الناديين بدفع المبلغ المتبقي وهو ظ§ظ  الف دولار من عقد الاعارة علي اقساط الامر الذي لايعترف به بكري المدينة الذي يطالب بنصيبه كاملا من قيمة العقد التي تبلغ ظ،ظ¤ظ  الف دولار !

** لايمكن لا احد ان يزايد علي حقوق بكري المدينة طالما انه قد وافق علي مبدأ الاعارة واللعب لنادي القوة الجوية لمدة عام كامل فمن حقه ان يستلم نصيبه المنصوص عليه في العقد ولكن عليه ان لاينسي بان العقد المذكور قد نص علي استلام حقوقه بالتقسيط وهو ماوافق عليه مجلس المريخ عند لقائه بوفد نادي القوة الجوية اعتقد ان حل ازمة بكري المدينة بيد المسؤولين في نادي المريخ وهو مايجب ان يعلمه ويتفهمه العقرب حيث كان من واجب المجلس ان يقنع العقرب بالعودة الي العراق ويطمئنه علي استلام حقوقه المالية بالتقسيط طالما هناك موافقة علي هذا الشرط بين الناديين عندما تم توقيع عقد الاعارة

** تعنت بكري ورفضه العودة الي ناديه والمشاركة معه في الدوري العراقي لن يكون في مصلحته بعدما هدد نادي الفوة الجوية بانه سيشكو بكري المدينة والمريخ الي الفيفا واعتقد ان لنادي العراقي سيكون في موقف قوي اذا لجأ الي الفيفا طالما ان العقد يمنحه الحق في تسديد المتبقي من قيمة العقد بالتقسيط نعيد ونكرر ماذكرناه سابقا بان من مصلحة بكري المدينة العودة الي ناديه والمشاركة معه في الدوري العراقي حيث لايوجد اي خيار اخر امامه لاستعادة نشاطه الكروي بعدنا تم ايقافه من اللعب مع المربخ !

** اقترب موعد مباراة القمة في النصف الاول من الدوري الممتاز ومازال اعداد المريخ وتحضيراته لايتناسب مع اهمية هذه المباراة التي ربما تكون نتيجتها مؤشر حاسم علي موقف الناديين الكبيرين من المنافسة علي اللقب الدوري في النصف الثاني من الدوري الممتاز الجهاز الفني في نادي الهلال بقيادة المدرب صلاح محمد ادم ادرك اهمية هذه المباراة مبكرا باداء فريقه مباراة ودية مع مريخ الفاشر انتهت بفوز الازرق بينما لازال الكابتن جمال ابوعنجه يبحث عن اداء مباريات ودية يكسر بها حاجز التمارين اليومية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يسن حامد ينتصر لأصله السوداني رغم تهديدات رومانيا
.
.
عندما كان منتخب السودان الأول لكرة القدم، يتدرب بانتظام الأسبوع الماضي، استعدادا للضربه الأولى في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا بالكاميرون، كان اللاعب يسن حامد المزدوج الجنسية، سوداني من جهة الأب وروماني جهة الأم، يعيش ضغطًا من نوع آخر.

وعانى حامد كثيرًا قبل اتخاذ قراره النهائي ما بين تمثيل المنتخب الروماني أو السوداني، خصوصًا بعد الضغط الذي وقع عليه من ناديه سيبسي الروماني، لإجباره على رفض تمثيل صقور الجديان.

ولعب يسن حامد لمنتخب رومانيا تحت 17 سنة، كما تم تصعيده لفريق سيبسو الأول لكرة القدم، بسبب موهبته الواضحة للجميع، لكن هذا العام لم يتم اختياره لمنتخب رومانيا الأولمبي بحجة صغر سنه.

عاش  كواليس الساعات الأخيرة، قبل مباراة السودان أمام ضيفه ساو تومي وبرينسيب، والتي أعلن فيها يسن هوية المنتخب الذي يريد تمثيله في حياته كلاعب، ونرصدها بالتقرير التالي:-

تهديد روماني

اللاعب يسن كان أحد اللاعبين اللذين استعان بهم اتحاد الكرة السوداني، في إطار مشروع البحث عن لاعبين بكل دول العالم تعود أصولهم إلى جذور سودانية.

ووصل يسن السودان فجر الأربعاء من الأسبوع الماضي، قادمًا من رومانيا، وظهر في الحصة التدريبية التي خاضها المنتخب، عصر الجمعة استعدادا للمباراة.

ومع اقتراب موعد مباراة ساو تومي، تلقى يسن عبر وسيط سوداني مقيم في رومانيا، اتصالًا هاتفيًا من ناديه الروماني، الذي حذره أنه سيفقد الامتيازات التي يحصل عليها بالفريق، حال خاض مباراة السودان.

ويتعامل النادي الروماني مع يسن على أنه لاعب ضمن فئة الـ21 كمحترف، رغم أنه لم يبلغ 20 عامًا بعد وذلك بسبب موهبته الكبيرة، ولوح النادي الروماني باللوائح الدولية.

تحرك سوداني

ومن هنا استفسر المحيطون باللاعب، من الشخصيات السودانية التي حرصت على ضمه، عن اللوائح الدولية والأوربية التي قد تعرض اللاعب يسن للحرمان من الامتيازات، ولم يجدوا قيودًا تمنعه من تمثيل السودان.

ومضى اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قدمًا في إضافة اسم اللاعب لقائمة المباراة في النظام الإلكتروني للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف"، ليصبح جاهزًا لخوض المباراة بشكل رسمي.

إلا أن النادي الروماني عاد من جديد ومارس ضغطه الشديد لإعادة اللاعب لارتداء قميص المنتخب الروماني، حيث أجرى اتصالين آخرين قبل موعد انطلاق المباراة لكن يسن كان قد حسم قراره.

صراع شرس

عدم استدعاء يسن لقائمة المنتخب الأولمبي الروماني، دفعه لقبول دعوة المنتخب السوداني الأول، ومن هنا بدأ الصراع بين المنتخبين، إلى جانب حرص كل من والده السوداني وأمه الرومانية، على أن ينال يسن شرف تمثيل أحد المنتخبين في المرحلة الأولى.

وظهر يسن في قائمة الـ18 لاعبًا لمنتخب السودان أمام ساو تومي، وذلك يعني أن اللاعب قرر اللعب لصقور الجديان، وفي الشوط الثاني بدأت أصوات الجماهير تعلو بقوة مطالبة المدرب لوجاروشيتش بمنحه فرصة.

وفي الدقيقة 76 التي دخل يسن فيه بديلًا لوليد الشعلة، قطع الشك باليقين بأنه اختار تمثيل منتخب السودان بدلًا عن رومانيا، وقدم نفسه بشكل وجد القبول عند الجماهير.

وفتح يسن حامد بتلك المشاركة، الباب أمام كل لاعبي السودان المولودين في الخارج، بالعودة إلا جذورهم والتمسك بالفرصة لنيل شرف تمثيل بلدهم الأصل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان لتحقيق خطوة عملاقة على درب التأهل في”الكان”

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

يحلّ المنتخب السوداني في الثالثة من عصر اليوم ”الأحد” ضيفًا على نظيره جنوب أفريقيا بملعب”أورلاندو بجوهانسبيرج” ضمن المرحلة الثانية من تصفيات أمم أفريقيا”كان”، والمقرّر إقامتها بالكاميرون.

ويخوض منتخب السودان لقاء الغد منتشيًا بفوزه في الجولة الأولى على ساوتومي بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل، بجانب تصدّره المجموعة الثالثة.

ومباراة جنوب أفريقيا ستكون الأهداف فيها للجهاز الفني الذي يقوده زدرافكو الحصول على العلامة الكاملة من أجلّ مواصلة التربّع على صدارة المجموعة.

ومهمة المنتخب الشهير بـ”صقور الجديان” لن تكون سهلة لاسيما وأنّ منافسه تلقى ضربة موجعة بخسارة مفاجئة خارج ملعبه أمام غانا، ليحتل المركز الثالث في المجموعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶السودان بالأبيض الكامل وجنوب افريقيا بالاصفر 
شهد مقر اتحاد كرة القدم في جنوب افريقيا فعاليات الاجتماع الفني لمباراة  منتخبي جنوب افريقيا والسودان، وتم التأكيد على ارتداء السودان للزي الأبيض الكامل، وجنوب أفريقيا بالاصفر الكامل، وتم الاطمئنان على كل الترتيبات الفنية بحضور المراقب ومقيم الحكام وتمثيل المنتخبين..
#AFCON2021Q
#زول_سبورت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يواصل التحضيرات لنجوم ابو سعد
المكتب الاعلامي
والي فريق الكرة بشباب المريخ تدريباته الجادة وادي مرانا مساء السبت على ملعب استاد المريخ في امدرمان .وذلك بحضور كبير من اللاعبين و تحت اشرف الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدير الفني اباذر الشريف ومساعده نور الدين ومدرب الاحمال عمر زيقا والخبير طلحة مدرب الحراس واشتمل المران على العديد من التدريبات البدنية والجمل التكتيكية واختتم بتقسيمة شهدت إحراز العديد من الأهداف وقد حضر المران من الخارج اللاعب عبد الحميد موسي الذى شكا من الإصابة وكان  الجهاز الفني لفريق الشباب قد اراح الخماسي الذي شارك مع الفريق الأول في مباراة الامتداد الودية والتي خسرها المريخ بهدف دون مقابل.وشهد المران حضور جعفر سنادة ألمشرف علي قطاع المراحل السنية بنادي المريخ .الجدير بالذكر بأن شباب المريخ سيؤدى مباراته المقبله في دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم امام نجوم ابو سعد يوم الاربعاء المقبل بالقلعة الحمراء لحساب المجموعة الأولي والتي يحتل فيها المريخ المركز الثاني برصيد 9 نقاط في انتظار قرار اللجنة المنظمة بخصوص المباراة المعلقة والتي لم تكتمل بسبب الأحداث.،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تكوين لجنة لدراسة وتعديل قانون الشباب والرياضة برئاسة مولانا كمال الامين
.
.
أصدرت ولاء البوشي وزيرة الشباب والرياضة قرارا وزاريا رقم (14) لسنة 2019 بتكوين لجنة قانونية لدراسة وتعديل قانون الشباب والرياضة وقد حصلت “المشاهد” على تفاصيل القرار الصادر عملا بأحكام الوثيقة الدستورية للفترة الإنتقالية لسنة 2019م، أصدر القرار الآتي نصه:

إسم القرار وتاريخ بدء العمل به

يسمى هذا القرار، قرار وزاري رقم (14) لسنة 2019م، الخاص بتكوين لجنة قانونية لدراسة وتعديل قانون الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية لسنة 2016م ويعمل به من تاريخ التوقيع عليه.

نص القرار

بموجب هذا القرار، فقد تكرر تكوين لجنة لدراسة وتعديل قانون الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية من الآتية اسماءهم:
1- د. كمال محمد الأمين رئيسا
2- مولانا صلاح الدين سرالختم عضوا
3- أ. كمال إسماعيل أبو نائب عضوا
4- أ. خلف الله عباس رحمة عضوا
5- أ. صداح عوض موسي عضوا
6- أ. طارق صديق كانديك عضوا
7- أ. أمجد عبدالسلام عبدالله عضوا
8- أ عمرو كمال ابراهيم عضوا
9- أ. عبلة محمد عثمان كرار عضوا

وتمتد فترة عمل اللجنة لثلاثة أسابيع من تاريخ صدور القرار.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سفير السودان بجنوب أفريقيا يدعم صقور الجديان أمام البافانا بافانا
.
.
حرص السفير محمد حسن سفير السودان بجنوب افريقيا على متابعة المران الختامي لمنتخبنا الوطني الذي أداه عصراً على ملعب أورلاندو استعداداً لمواجهة جنوب أفريقيا عصر اليوم الأحد في الجولة الثانية لتصفيات الأمم الأفريقية .2021 

وحرص السفير على مخاطبة اللاعبين وتقديم الدعم المعنوي لهم قبل خوض المواجهة الصعبة التي تنتظرهم أمام منتخب البافانا بافانا اليوم الأحد..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الفاشر يكسب الفلاّح عطبرة في الممتاز
.
.
تمكّن هلال الفاشر من تحقيق الفوز على ضيفه الفلاّح عطبرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ضمن المرحلة العاشرة من المنافسة. وأحرز أهداف هلال الفاشر كلاً من منصور، وشريف تفاحة. وحاز الفريق الشهير بـ”الخيّالة” على النقطة التاسعة، فيما توقّف ممثل عطبرة في”15â€³ نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برقو يتصل بالبعثة ويؤمن عودة لاعبي الخارج
.
.
أجرى الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية اتصالا ببعثة المنتخب في جنوب افريقيا، مطمئنا على أحوال البعثة، وأمن عودة لاعبي الخارج، حيث سيعود شرف شيبوب إلى تنزانيا مباشرة بعد نهاية المباراة، ويصل يس حامد إلى السودان لمرافقة والده المرابط في الخرطوم إلى رومانيا، ويغادر أحمد يونس بالاربعاء إلى هولندا عقب استكمال إجراءات جوازه التي استهلكت وقت طويل لأشكال خاص باللاعب، وانخرط موفق عادل بادريبات المنتخب المشارك في سيكافا ..
السبطان حسن برقو شكر سفارة السودان بجنوب افريقيا على التعاون الكبير وحسن الاستقبال، وكرم الضيافة وتسهيل كافة الإجراءات الخاصة بترتيبات وصول واقامة وتدريبات المنتخب في جنوب افريقيا، وتمنى برقو التوفيق لصقور الجديان في مباراة الغد شاكرا إياهم على مابذلوه في الفترة الماضية، مثمنا ما قدمه الجهازين؛ الفني والإداري، في الفترة الماضية، آملا أن تكلل كل الجهود بنتيجة إيجابية في لقاء الأحد امام الخصم العنيد صاحب الاسم الكبير في خارطة الكرة العالمية والأفريقية..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صقور الجديان في تحدي جنوب افريقيا
.
.
سيكون المنتخب السوداني الأول لكرة القدم في تحدي كروي جديد عند الساعة الثالثة عصر اليوم الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2019م على ملعب أورلاندو بجوهانسبيرج ، وذلك حين يحل بضيافة منتخب جنوب افريقيا في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات أمم إفريقيا بالكاميرون 2021م، ويدخل صقور الجديان إلى المباراة بنشوة الفوز على ساوتومي بأربعة أهداف دون رد مساء الأربعاء الماضي في الجولة الأولى، ليتصدر منتخبنا الجولة بفارق الأهداف عن غانا التي وضعت ثلاثة نقاط في رصيدها بالفوز على جنوب افريقيا بهدفين دون رد، ويعمل البافانا بافانا على التعويض في بقاء صقور الجديان بالاحد ..
المنتخب اختتم تحضيراته بمران عصر السبت في ملعب المباراة ، شرفه بالحضور سعادة السفير محمد الحسن سفير السودان في جنوب افريقيا، وحرص على مخاطبة اللاعبين بعد الحصة التدريبية، حاثا إياهم على تقديم أقصى ما يمكن خلال المباراة الكبيرة، ومن جانبه شكر الأستاذ اسماعيل رحمة رئيس السفير وعموم طاقم السفارة على حسن الاستقبال والترتيب الجيد خلال إقامة المنتخب في جوهانسبيرج ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسبح و(قراش المريخ) يثيران ازمة
.
.
 اشعل ايجار مسبح المريخ وقراش النادي..اشعلا الخلافات داخل نادي المريخ وكشفت مصادر أن اعضاء بجمعية المريخ العمومية دفعوا بشكوى لمجلس المريخ لمعرفة سعر ايجار مسبح المريخ وقراش النادي وذلك بعد ما رشح من انباء ان ايجار المسبح هو الف وخمسمئة جنيه فقط وفيما لم يعرف حتى الان الجهة التي تستأجر قراش النادي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*153” مليار .. الشرط الجزائي في عقد النجم “يس حامد
.
.

كشفت شركة “قلوبال سبورت”، التي تعمل كوكيل أعمال للنجم السوداني الروماني “يس حامد”، أن قيمة كسر عقد اللاعب مع ناديه “سيبسي” الروماني تبلغ حوالي مليون و700 ألف يورو (أي حوالي 153 مليار جنيه سوداني)، بينما تبلغ القيمة السوقية للاعب الصاعد في بورصة اللاعبين العالمية حوالي نصف مليون يورو.
وبحسب ما تحصلت عليه صحيفة “ريمونتادا”، فان نادي الهلال عرض بصورة ودية على اللاعب الإنضمام الى صفوفه في فترة تنقلات اللاعبين في يناير المقبل، غير أن “حامد” مهتم بمواصلة مشواره في القارة العجوز.
وينتهي عقد اللاعب – المولود في ديسمبر 1999- مع ناديه الروماني في 30 يونيو من العام المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرشوم : أنا في السوق ولن اكشف وجهتي المقبلة
.
.
قال مدافع الخرطوم الوطني، كرشوم إنه متوافر في السوق، وأن صفقة انتقاله إلى أي من ناديّ القمة لم تحسم بعد.

وينتهي عقد كرشوم مع فريقه الحالي في ظ£ظ، أكتوبر الجاري.

وقال لاعب الخرطوم الوطني لمقربين إنه لن يكشف عن وجهته المقبلة قبل نهاية الموسم الجاري، وذلك رداً على شائعات حسم انتقاله لنادي الهلال.

وأكد كرشوم التزامه باللعب مع الخرطوم الوطني حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي، لافتاً النظر في الوقت نفسه إلى أن أحاديث التسجيلات لا تزعجه.

يشار إلى أن الهلال دخل في مفاوضات مع كرشوم قبل فترة ليست بالقصيرة وبحسب مصادر فإن المريخ دخل على الخط أيضا لكسب خدمات اللاعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفاوض نجم هلال التبلدي
.
.
دفع المريخ بعرض رسمي للتعاقد مع لاعب هلال الأبيض مؤيد عابدين، خلال الميركاتو الشتوي.
وكان تقرير الجهاز الفني للأحمر، أمّن على ضرورة التعاقد مع ظهير أيمن لإنهاء معاناة النادي على الأروقة.
وبحسب مصدر موثوق فإن الأحمر قطع شوطا في التفاوض مع ظهير هلال الأبيض الذي أبدى رغبة حقيقة في الانتقال إلى الفرقة الحمراء، وطلب من المسؤولين التفاوض مع ناديه لإكمال إجراءات انتقاله.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*100 ألف دولار من الكاردينال لإغراء الغربال!
.
.
قدم رئيس نادي الهلال عبر وسيط من أقطاب الأزرق بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة عرضا لمهاجم المريخ محمد عبدالرحمن يصل ل)100( ألف دولار لاغراءه للانضمام لكشوفات الهلال خلال فترة التعاقدات التكميلية التي تنطلق مطلع يناير 2020 .. ويخطط رئيس الأزرق لتخفيف الضغوط التي يعانيها جراء مطالب الرحيل التي تطارده بتحقيق كسب إداري وفني من خلال التعاقد مع هداف النسخة الماضية من البطولة العربية .. وبحسب مصادر اعلامية فإن المريخ أكمل إتفاقه مع محمد عبدالرحمن على تجديد تعاقده وتبقي فقط تسليم اللاعب مبلغ مقدم العقد الذي تم الإتفاق عليه ليقوم بالتجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يطارد داؤود المريخ لتحويل مساره للكشوفات الزرقاء
.
.
عرضت قيادات هلالية على لاعب المريخ المعار للاهلي شندي التحول للازرق وفسخ ما تبقي من عقده بالمريخ وذلك بعد المستويات المميزة التي ظهر بها اللاعب بالاهلي شندي وكشفت مصادر ان اللجنة الفنية اعتبرت صفقة اللاعب بالمهمة والمؤثرة لما يملكه اللاعب من تكوين جسماني مميز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدخل لتحويل مسار تمبش من الهلال
.
.
اجرى نادي المريخ اتصالا هاتفيا اليوم بادارة نادي الامل عطبرة وقدم عرضا جديدا للاهلي من اجل الحصول على اللاعب تمبش وتفيد المتابعات ان نادي المريخ قدم عرضا وصل الى مليار ونصف بجانب لاعبه الجس المعار الى نادي الاهلي مروي للعب في صفوف الامل اعتبارا من الموسم الجديد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهم مباريات اليوم الأحد الموافق 17-11-2019                          
تجاني يوسف
#ووااوواا
الدوري السوداني لاندية الممتاز :                                    

الشرطة القضارف - الأهلي الخرطوم.                                    
 الساعة : 4 عصرا.                                    
 القناة :الملاعب الرياضية السودانية عرب سات فقط.                                    

 كأس الاتحاد الكويتي :                                    

 القناة : الكويت الرياضية والكويت الرياضية بلس :                                    

النصر -الفحيحيل.                                    
 الساعة : 3:05 عصرا                                    

اليرموك -الجهراء .                                    
 الساعة : 3:05 عصرا                                    

كاظمة -القادسية.                                    
 الساعة : 5:30 مساء                                    

 كأس الاتحاد البحريني :                                    

 القناة : البحرين الرياضيةHD1 و 2 :-                                    
تقام عدد 4 مباريات :                                     
 الساعة : 5 مساء .                                    

 الدوري الجزائري :-                                    

مولودية الجزائر - اهلي برج بوعريريج.                                     الساعة : 7:45 مساء                                    
 القناة : الجزائرية3 و4 و الفرنسية .                                    

اهم مباريات اليوم المشفرة                                

 تصفيات كأس امم افريقيا دور المجموعات :                                     

جنوب افريقيا -â™¥ السودان.                                    الساعة : 3 عصرا.                                    
القناة : بيين سبورتHD2 .                                    

جنوب السودان - بوركينا فاسو .                                   االملعب : استاد الخرطوم.                                   

  الساعة : 3 عصرا .                                    
 القناة : بيين سبورتHD .                                    

 التصفيات المؤهلة ليورو 2020 دور المجموعات                                  

لوكسمبورج - البرتغال .                                   
  الساعة : 4 عصرا .                                    
 القناة : بيين سبورتHD1 .                                    

كوسوفو. -انجلترا.                                    
  الساعة : 7 مساء .                                    
 القناة : بيين سبورتHD1.                                    

البانيا - فرنسا .                                 

    الساعة : 9:45 مساء                                    
 القناة : بيين سبورتHD1 .                                    

اندورا - تركيا .                                     

 الساعة : 9:45 مساء                                    
 القناة : بيين سبورتHD3 .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستعد لتفجير قنبلة الموسم ويمتحن الاتحاد 

تفيد مصادرنا الموثوقة بأن نادي المريخ يستعد لتفجير قنبلة التسجيلات بعد أن أكمل اتفاقه رسميا مع لاعب كبير يلعب لأحد أندية القمة وذلك بدعم كامل من اقطاب المريخ ورابطة المريخ بدولة قطر وبحسب مصادرنا الموثوقة فإنه يتوقع أن يلعب النجم دورا في اقناع أحد زملاءه بالتوقيع معه في الكشوفات الحمراء وستحدث الصفقة دويا هائلا في الوسط الرياضي سيدوم صداه طويلا من واقع الامكانات الكبيرة التي يتمتع اللاعب الذي يعتبر بحسب قطب مريخي نافذ ولعب دورا بارزا في الصفقة نجم التسجيلات الحقيقي والذي سيصيب انتقاله للأحمر ناديه في مقتل .
ويبقى السؤال هل يعتمد الاتحاد العقد الذي وقعه المريخ مع اللاعب بالرغم من توقيعه لإقرار مع ناديه لمدة شهرين حتى نهاية الموسم أسوة بالعقد الذي تم توقيعه مع جمال سالم العام الماضي ام يكون للاتحاد رأي آخر .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزيرة الرياضة تفاجيء الجميع بتعيين مفوضية جديدة
#ووااوواا

أصدرت وزارة الشباب والرياضة قرارا امس السبت بتعيين أعضاء جدد لمفوضية الشباب والرياضة برئاسة فائز علي أحمد بدة رئيسا، وعضوية نوال جحا، مشعل الزين عبدالقادر، خالد سيد أحمدومعاذ آدم محمد آدم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يرصد حوافز ضخمة للفوز بالديربي

كشف محمد موسى الكندو أن مجلس إدارة المريخ يضع اهتمامًا خاصًا بالقمة المقبلة ويقف بقوة مع فريق الكرة والجهاز الفني حتى يكون الأداء مشرفًا في المواجهة وأضاف: مجلس الإدارة رصد حوافز مالية كبيرة وغير مسبوقة للاعبين وأعضاء الجهاز الفني للقمة وفي حال النجاح في تحقيق الفوز على الهلال وذلك من أجل رفع الروح المعنوية لنجوم  الفريق قبل وقت من موعد المباراة وتجيء هذه الخطوة من أجل التأكيد على أن المجلس يعمل بكل جهده وتوفير كافة المعينات وتابع: قبل يومين قام القطاع الرياضي بتسليم اللاعبين والجهاز الفني كاملًا راتبهم الشهري مبكرًا حتى يكونوا في كامل التركيز ومعروف أن حافز الفوز على مريخ وهلال الفاشر تم تسليمه في الفاشر مباشرة وذلك بعد التأمين من قبل المجلس على تسليم الحوافز والمرتبات في وقتها ودائمًا نعمل على الوقوف مع لاعبينا وتوفير كافة المستحقات المالية لهم، إلى جانب الجهاز الفني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صقور الجديان في تحدي جنوب افريقيا

كتب: ابوبكر الماحي
#ووااوواا
سيكون المنتخب السوداني الأول لكرة القدم في تحدي كروي جديد عند الساعة الثالثة عصر الاحد 17 نوفمبر 2019م على ملعب أورلاندو بجوهانسبيرج ، وذلك حين يحل بضيافة منتخب جنوب افريقيا في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات أمم إفريقيا بالكاميرون 2021م، ويدخل صقور الجديان إلى المباراة بنشوة الفوز على ساوتومي بأربعة أهداف دون رد مساء الأربعاء الماضي في الجولة الأولى، ليتصدر منتخبنا الجولة بفارق الأهداف عن غانا التي وضعت ثلاثة نقاط في رصيدها بالفوز على جنوب افريقيا بهدفين دون رد، ويعمل البافانا بافانا على التعويض في بقاء صقور الجديان بالاحد ..
المنتخب اختتم تحضيراته بمران عصر السبت في ملعب المباراة ، شرفه بالحضور سعادة السفير محمد الحسن سفير السودان في جنوب افريقيا، وحرص على مخاطبة اللاعبين بعد الحصة التدريبية، حاثا إياهم على تقديم أقصى ما يمكن خلال المباراة الكبيرة، ومن جانبه شكر الأستاذ اسماعيل رحمة رئيس السفير وعموم طاقم السفارة على حسن الاستقبال والترتيب الجيد خلال إقامة المنتخب في جوهانسبيرج ....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كمال محمد الأمين يوضّح لـ”باج نيوز” خارطة عمل لجنته لتعديل قانون الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قال   رئيس لجنة تعديل قانون الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية كمال محمد الأمين إنّ  القرار الذي أصدرته وزارة الشباب والرياضة مؤخرًا، جاء في التوقيت المناسب،  كاشفًا عن أنّ لجنته ستعمل وفق المعاير والمواثيق الدولية وستطابق القانون  بالمواثيق الدولية لكافة الألعاب.
وأضاف” سنعمل على معالجة كلّ المشاكل التي واجهت الرياضات المختلفة في القانون السابق، ستوضّح الاختصاصات والحدود بشكلٍ كبير”.
و”السبت”،  أصدرت وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي قرارًا قضى بتكوين لجنة لدراسة  وتعديل قانون الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بقيادة كمال محمد الأمين،  وأمهلتها مدة لا تتجاوز الـ”3â€³ أسابيع.
وأكّد الأمين أنّ اللجنة أمامها مهمة صعبة للغاية، مؤكّدًا أنّهم قادرين على إنجاز المهام وفق المطلوب.
وأردف”سنعقد اجتماعًا مع كلّ الاتحادات وكلّ ما له علاقة بالرياضة، والقرار سيكون نابع من الرياضيين”.
وتابع” العمل سيكون بكلّ مهنية وحيادية دون أيّ انتماء لجهة أو ما شابه، ولا مصلحة سوى أنّ يكون هناك قانون محترم”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعرض ثلاثة مليار على مدافع الهلال السمؤال
 .
 .
  دفع  نادي المريخ بعرض رسمي للاعب الهلال الخرطوم السمؤال وصل لثلاثة مليار  وكشفت مصادر أن الهلال كان قد قدم للاعبه مليار ونصف وهو ما جعل المريخ  يدخل طرفا في صفقة انتقال اللاعب للقلعة الحمراء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يشعل الصراع على منجد واللاعب يرفض التمديد
 .
 .
 كشف  مصدر مقرب من حارس مرمي المريخ منجد النيل أن الهلال قطع شوطا بعيدا في حسم  صفقة انتقال حارس الاحمر لصفوفه بعد مفاوضات مارثونية مع اللاعب قادها احد  اقطاب النادي وتفيد متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن صفقة انتقال اللاعب وصلت  اربعة مليار وكان المريخ قد دفع بعرض للتجديد للاعب وصل لثلاثة مليار  ويتوقع أن يقوم اللاعب بالتخلي عن بقية مستحقاته لفسخ تعاقده للتوقيع  للهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
بالتفصيل
حسن بشير
 الغربال في المريخ.. ما بين الأمس واليوم
 

*لا  أدري لماذا تذكّرت قصة تسجيل لاعب الهلال السابق محمد عبد الرحمن في  المريخ نهار اليوم بعد انتشار خبرٍ عن تدخلٍ ناديه السابقَ على خط  المفاوضات بقية تحويل مساره خلال التسجيلات الشتوية القادمة.
*قد  يقول قائل بحكم المنطق إنّ كلّ شيء في عالم الإحتراف جائز وإن محمد الذي  حاز على جائزة هدّاف البطولة العربية مؤهّل للعودة إلى الهلال أقوى مما  كان، وأنّ تعاقد الأزرق مع اللاعب سهل في ظلّ تقلبات الوضع الإداري والمالي  بالمريخ ولكنّ.
*تعاملت مع العديد من اللاعبين بحكم عملي، وكان محمد  عبد الرحمن واحدًا من الأسماء التي تعرّفت عليها في أيامه الأخيرة مع  الهلال قبل ثلاثة أعوام وأذكر وقتها أنّ لقاءًا خاطفًا جمعني باللاعب وكان  برفقة المريخي الجميل وصاحب المجهود الخفي في ملف الانتدابات، مبارك بكرى  وبالرغم من الدقائق المعدودة في الحديث مع اللاعب ألاّ أنّني اندهشت من  الثّقة التي تحدث بها محمد عن مقدراته وإمكانيات وأنّه يرغب في اللعب  بالمريخ وينتظر فقط الجدية من النادي لإكمال التعاقد معه وقته.
*وأذكر  وقتها أنّ ذلك اللقاء الخاطف انتهى بشرطٍ وحيد للاعب وهو الحديث المباشر  مع رئيس النادي جمال الوالي الذي كان متواجدًا بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
*أذكر  بأنّني قلت للاعب محمد عبد الرحمن آنذاك إنّ الشرط الذي وضعه سهل التنفيذ،  وأن لقاءًا ثانيًا سيتمّ الترتيب له مع صديقه مبارك بكرى وقتها حيث يتحدّث  مع الرئيس جمال الوالي  بصورة مباشرة ويضع النقاط على الحروف.
*صديقنا  الجميل، صديق كوباني كان واحدًا من الأسماء التي لعبت دورًا مهمًا في  تسجيل اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن بالمريخ آنذاك وأذكر أنّني عندما أجريت اتصال  به وأخبرته بأنّ – الغربال –  يرغب في الانتقال إلى المريخ وأنّ شرطه  الأساسي هو الحديث المباشر مع جمال الوالي، أغلق  الخط في وجهي سريعًا قبل  أنّ يعاود الاتصال ويؤكّد بأنّ الطلب مستجاب وأنّه يجب تحديد اليومَ من  أجلّ الالتقاء باللاعب وتحقيق شرطه.
*وبالفعل لم يمضَ وقت طويل حتى  تحقق ذلك، حيث اختار الصديق مبارك بكرى موعدًا كانت وقتها إدارة وجماهير  الهلال مشغولة فيه بمواجهة النيل شندي آنذاك، وكان الغربال خارج قائمة  الفريق في المباراة كالعادة وبالفعل حضر اللاعب رفقة – مبارك بكرى –  واخترنا فندق –  بردايس –  بالخرطوم (2) للجلسة الثانية رفقة اللاعب وكان  وقتها كوباني حضورًا معنا حيث سارع الأخير في إعطاء هاتفه إلى محمد عبد  الرحمن وطلب منه الحديث المباشر مع الرئيس جمال الوالي وقتها.
*تحدّث  محمد عبد الرحمن مع رئيس النادي وقتها بوضوح وصراحة وأكّد رغبته في ارتداء  شعار المريخ وكان الرد من الوالي بأنّ الرغبة متبادلة وأنّ – الجدية –   وعدم التراجع والاستجابة للضغوطات من اللاعب نفسه هي الأساس لإكمال الصفقة.
*انتهى الاتصال بالتأمين على قيام جلسة نهائية لإكمال الاتفاق عقب عودة الرئيس جمال الوالي إلى الخرطوم.
*في  اعتقادي أنّ الاتصال الذي تمّ بين الوالي والغربال وقتها لعب دورًا كبيرًا  في إنجاز الصفقة لعددٍ من الأسباب على رأسها بأنّ ثقة اللاعب كانت عالية  في الرجل، كما أنّ محمد نفسه أراد الاطمئنان على مستقبله خاصة وأنّه كان  محاصر بالضغوطات من الهلال والاتصالات من الأرباب وقتها.
*ولأنّ طابع  الصفقة في الأصل كان سريًا للغاية بالفعل عاد الرئيس جمال الوالي إلى  الخرطوم من مقر إقامته بالمملكة العربية السعودية، وتمّ ترتيب موعد اللقاء  الثالث والأخير بمنزل صديقنا، صديق كوباني بالخرطوم (2) وهو المكان  الذي  يزوره رئيس الهلال الكاردينال دائمًا لكنه غاب عنه في ذلك اليوم.
*الجلسة  التي بدأت بالمداعبات بين الوالي ومحمد عبد الرحمن بشأن أحاديث إصابته  وعدم ممارسته للكرة من جديد، تحوّلت إلى”فتة بوش” كاربة عقب ذلك تمّ من  خلال إكمال ومباركة الاتفاق المالي ومن ثم انتهت بعبارة صادرة من الرئيس  جمال الوالي آنذاك مفادها ( الخائن الله يخونوا).
*جاء أكتوبر ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦  وهو الموعد المحدد للتسجيلات آنذاك وكان محمد عبد الرحمن هو أوّل لاعب يحضر  إلى غرفة التسجيلات بنفسه لم يطارده إداري كعادة الكثير من اللاعبين الذين  يتهرّبون من الانضمام إلى الغرف ويسعون للمساومة وترك كل الخطوط مفتوحة.
*ومن  المفارقات أنّ الغربال وبالرغم من الضجّة التي كانت مثارة حوله إلاّ أنّه  انشغل كثيرآ بزميله السماني الذي لازمه في حجرة واحدة بغرفة الانتدابات  آنذاك وكان دائم الحديث مع الصاوي عندما اشتدّت الضغوطات على الأخير وكثرت  الاتصالات والتهديدات عقب هروبه من غرفة الهلال وقتها.
*ولمن لا يعرف من هنا بدأت قصة العلاقة القوية التي تجمع اللاعب الشهير بـ”ممو” والسماني الصاوي.
*قصدت  من ما ذكر آنفا الإشارة إلى أمرٍ مهم وهي أنّ رغبة اللاعب هي من تحدد  مصيره وليس أيّ مؤثرات أخرى، وطالما أنّ محمد عبد الرحمن يرغب في البقاء  وهو صادق في ذلك حسب معرفتي وعلاقتي به يبقى المطلوب من مجلس المريخ المضي  إلى الأمام وتنفيذ الاتفاق الذي اكتملت ملامحه بالدوحة.
 أخيرًا
*ما  قدّمه المريخ لمحمد عبد الرحمن داخل وخارج الملعب كبير للغاية وهو يدرك  ذلك تمامًا وحسب أخوة أعزاء نثق بهم من رابطة الدوحة اللاعب يرغب اليوم قبل  الغد في إعادة قيده وينتظر فقط الترتيبات الإدارية والمالية للقيام  بالخطوة وإغلاق الباب أمام أيّ تكهناتٍ وهواجس تقلق المريخاب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عرض خليجي لهداف المربخ تيري
 .
 .
 تلقى المريخ عرضا من احد اندية الخليج لاطلاق سراح اللاعب سيف الدين مالك  الشهير بسيف تيري ذلك بتوصية من احد وكلاء اللاعبين ويتوقع أن يحسم المريخ  الامر خلال الساعات المقبلة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يحتاط بمدافع الاهلي مروي وتر
 .
 .
 دخل الهلال الخرطوم  في مفاوضات مع مدافع الاهلي مروي مؤمن وتر بغرض التعاقد معه خلال فترة  الانتقالات المقبلة وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان الهلال احتاط باللاعب تحسبا  لانهيار صفقة كرشوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • هولندا تتأهل رسميًا لليورو بعد التعادل مع أيرلندا الشمالية
 • ألمانيا تحجز بطاقة التأهل لليورو باكتساح بيلاروسيا
 • كرواتيا إلى يورو 2020 من بوابة سلوفاكيا
 • ويلز تهزم أذربيجان في ميدانها ..والنمسا تحجز مقعدها في يورو 2020
 • الشقيقان هازارد يقودان بلجيكا لاكتساح روسيا
 • النيران الصديقة ترجح كفة سلوفينيا على لاتفيا
 • أسكتلندا تهزم قبرص بتصفيات اليورو
 • مدغشقر تتفوق على إثيوبيا في تصفيات الكان
 • الوصل والعين يهزمان بني ياس والظفرة في كأس الإمارات
 • قطر يهزم الغرافة بثلاثي ..وسباعية الخور تزلزل الدحيل في كأس قطر
 • سان جيرمان: نيمار جاهز لموقعة ريال مدريد
 • مدرب جنوب أفريقيا الأولمبي: أحلم بتكرار سيناريو الكان
 • أبيدال: مفاوضات التجديد لميسي وفاتي جارية
 • هازارد ساخرًا: أفضل نسخة لي ظهرت مع ريال مدريد
 • مارسيلو يعود للتدريبات.. وشكوك حول ثنائي الريال (لوكا يوفيتش وناتشو)
 • البوسنة تفقد ميرالم بيانيتش أمام ليشتنشتاين بسبب الإصابة
 • رسمياً هاريس مدربًا جديدًا لكارديف سيتي الإنجليزي
 • ريفالدو يتهم منتخب البرازيل بعدم الاحترام
 • مدرب مالطة يعترف بفقدان ذاكرته أمام إسبانيا
 • إضراب سيدات إسبانيا بسبب المستحقات المالية
 • رسميًا.. هونيس رئيساً لبايرن ميونخ
 • كوت ديفوار تعبر النيجر في تصفيات الكان
 • جودين: نفتقد الكثير مقارنةً بيوفنتوس
 • بيرنارديسكي: كريستيانو رد على أزمته في الملعب
 • ميلان يفقد صبره على مهاجمه البولندي بيونتيك
 • إنتر ميلان: الرصاصة موجهة للنادي وليس لكونتي
 • بيريز: ريال مدريد يمر بمرحلة انتقالية
 • وكيل جريزمان السابق: حذرته من الانتقال لبرشلونة
 • ماني: محظوظ للعب بجوار صلاح وفيرمينو
 • نوير: تير شتيجن ليس منافسي الوحيد
 • كين يخشى الهتافات العدائية ضد سترلينج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) أهلي الخرطوم الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) أهلي عطبرة  الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————
 ◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :
 * جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) السودان الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 2 

 * أوغندا (-- : --) مالاوي الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * إسواتيني (-- : --) السنغال الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * بنين (-- : --) سيراليون الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * تشاد (-- : --) مالي الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * جنوب السودان (-- : --) بوركينا فاسو الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * غينيا (-- : --) ناميبيا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * رواندا (-- : --) الكاميرون الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * الكونغو (-- : --) غينيا بيساو الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * ليسوثو (-- : --) نيجيريا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

 * الجابون (-- : --) أنغولا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة 

——————————————
 ◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * صربيا (-- : --) أوكرانيا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * لوكسمبرج (-- : --) البرتغال الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * كوسوفو (-- : --) إنجلترا الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * بلغاريا (-- : --) التشيك الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * مولدوفا (-- : --) أيسلندا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * ألبانيا (-- : --) فرنسا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * أندورا (-- : --) تركيا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 3

——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌍  النهائي : 
 * المكسيك (-- : --) البرازيل الساعة : 00:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * هلال الفاشر (2 : 0) الفلاح عطبرة
——————————————
 ◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :
 * مدغشقر (1 : 0) إثيوبيا
 * ساحل العاج (1 : 0) النيجر
——————————————
 ◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * قبرص (1 : 2) إسكوتلندا
 * إذربيجان (0 : 2) ويلز
 * سان مارينو (1 : 3) كازاخستان
 * روسيا (1 : 4) بلجيكا
 * سلوفينيا (1 : 0) لاتفيا
 * كرواتيا (3 : 1) سلوفاكيا
 * إيرلندا الشمالية (0 : 0) هولندا
 * ألمانيا (4 : 0) روسيا البيضاء
 * النمسا (2 : 1) مقدونيا الشمالية
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كورة وصورة 
دعاء زين العابدين 
 مجلس فاشل وبعين قوية


يعيش نادي المريخ اسوء فترة في تاريخ النادي . 
خلال طيله السنين السابقه لم نشهد ترشيحات لمنصب رئاسة النادي ، فمنذ اعوام تحمل والي الجمال كل شئ يخص النادي ،
ذهب الوالي بعد ان قدم كل عطاءه في فترة لن انساها طيلة حياتى واعطي الفرصه لغيره . 
سوداكال بسبب ادانته بعدة قضايا وانه حاليا في السجن لذلك ارفض تماماً ادارته لنادي كبير مثل المريخ ، حتى انه يعد ويخلف في كثير من الامور .
حتى الان لم نرى اي برنامج للمرشحين من بعد ذهاب مجلس الفشل والخوف كل الخوف ان يتم فتح الترشح ولا يترشح أحد وأن تكون التصريحات الصادرة من المرشحين مجرد كلام !!
في ظل الفشل الذي يشهده مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ خسر الفريق امس مباراته الودية امام الامتداد بهدف دون شئ .
شهدت المباراة ظهور خمسة لاعبين من الشباب ، في ظل غياب ستة لاعبين لتواجدهم مع المنتخب الوطني.
 الخسارة في المباريات الودية افضل من الفوز فيها  في بعض الأحيان ، رغم سلبياتها لكنها تزرع في دواخل اللاعبين رغبه التعويض في المباراة التى تليها حتى يدخلون القمة وهم في أتم الجاهزية .
من قبل فشل المجلس في اضافة عناصر هجومية بسبب الفلس ليضطر لتسجيل مشاطيب الهلال مثل شلش الذي فشل تماماً حتى هذه اللحظة.
وسيفشل المجلس الحالي في إعادة قيد اللاعبين مطلقى السراح،لأنه لم يسبق لهذا المجلس تسجيل لاعب دون مساعدة الأقطاب.
حالة العقم تزداد سوء في الهجوم بعد فقدان الغربال المجهول طريقه حتى الأن، وتداولت الأخبار عن فسخ عقد العقرب مع القوة الجوية ، وتيري البعيد عن مستواه ، وعجب المنقذ في كل الأوقات.
فترة حرجه تنتظرنا في مقبل الأيام ولا يمكن ان تمر دون خسائر في ركائز الفريق وذلك بعد الأخبار المتداولة عن تعاقد الهلال مع احد اللاعبين المهمين في المريخ ولا نعلم حتى الأن مصداقيتها.
اذا فشل المجلس في اعاده قيد مطلقي السراح وعجز عن اضافة لاعبين جدد ، فهذا امر متوقع مع مجلس هلكان رئيسه مسجون حتى الأن واعضاءه ينكرون حتى هذه اللحظة مشاكل النادي.
شلة الفساد لا يهمها سواء هبط النادي او تم قفل ابوابه ، انهم يتعمدون وضع النادي في هذه الحالة حتى يتحرك اهله لإنقاذ الوضع كعادتهم.
المريخ يحتاج لجميع ابنائه في الوقت الحالي .. ويجب على أهل الكيان الاحمر الإلتفاف حول الفريق .

مجلس الفشل ماذا تريدون بعد؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس. 
ود الشريف

 ** يخوض منتخبنا الوطني الأول عند الثالثة من عصر اليوم بتوقيت السودان  معركته الثانية في تصفيات بطولة الأمم الأفريقية أمام جنوب افريقيا  بجوهانسبرج 
 والمعركة صعبة بكل المقاييس والخصم يلعب في أرضه ووسط  جماهيره ويعد أحد اميز وافضل المنتخبات الأفريقية وسيدفع بكل قواه للحصول  علي الثلاث نقاط خاصة بعد خسارته أمام غانا في الجولة الأولي وقطعا منتخبنا  سيلعب للخروج بنقطة علي الاقل والمباراة مباراة مدربنا الكرواتي زاكروف   وهو يعلم جيدا أن جنوب افريقيا ليست ساوتومي والامنيات له بالتوفيق 

 ** غانا تخوض معركة سهلة اليوم أمام ساوتومي ولن تجد صعوبة في إحراز الفوز وصدارة المجموعة 
  ** المريخ خسر تجربته الودية أمس أمام الامتداد صفر ..ا وهذا لا يليق به  كفريق قمة فريق كبير حتي لو ادي المباراة بفريق كله من الشباب والصحافة  كتبت أن المريخ سيلتقي بالامتداد ولم تقل أن الامتداد يلتقي شباب المريخ  وان كان المريخ يفتقد ظ¦ لاعبين بسبب السفر مع المنتخب مع غياب بكري المدينة  ومحمد عبد الرحمن .اين البقية وما هذا الأداء السيئ الذي شاهدناه أمس 
  ** صحيح أن مباراة الامتداد ودية تجريبية ولكن الهزيمة غير مقبولة وأي  مبررات غير مقبولة ومن يرتدي شعار المريخ يجب أن يكون في مستوي المريخ .
  ** لم يتبق الكثير من موعد لقاء القمة والمقام بالتحديد يوم الأحد المقبل  وإعداد المريخ غير مطمئن ولو ادي اي مباراة ودية أمام أحد أندية الدرجة  الممتازة سيخسر 
 ** اسف الامتداد أحد أندية الدرجة الأولي وليس الثانية كما ورد عن طريق الخطأ أمس ونهنئه بالفوز علي المريخ 
  ** جماهير المريخ لا ترضي بهزيمة فريقها حتي في المباريات الودية أمام  أندية الدرجة الممتازة فما بالك من الهزبمة أمام الفرق الصغيرة 
 **  المريخ أكمل ظ©ظ¢ عاما من عمره المديد ويعد واحد من أعرق الأندية العربية  والإفريقية وخلال هذه السنوات الطويلة سيطر علي معظم البطولات المحلية  وأحرز البطولة الإقليمية سيكافا ثلاث مرات وأحرز بطولة الكؤوس الأفريقية  الكونفدرالية حاليا مرة واحدة وهو النادي السوداني الوحيد يزين اسمه السجل  الذهبي للاتحاد الأفريقي ولكن هذا لا يكفي .هذا ليس الطموح والمريخ بتاريخه  وقاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة لا يقل شأنا من الأهلي والزمالك والترجي  والرجاء واسيك العاجي ومازمبي وعدم إحرازه للبطولة الأفريقية الأندية ابطال  الدوري مسألة غير محتملة وعيب كبير ونرجو أن تكون الهدف في السنوات  المقبلة 
 ** صحافة الهلال الصادرة اليوم ستسخر من المريخ بعد هزيمته أمام الامتداد 
 ** سعادتو نلسون زارغيلا لاعب المريخ عاد للخرطوم بمزاجه بعد غياب أمتد طويلا وسيسمح له بالانخراط في التدريبات 
 ** قالت بعض المواقع أن الكاردينال رئيس الهلال رصد مائة ألف دولار لإعادة محمد عبد الرحمن للكشف الازرق والخبر لا يحتاج إلي تعليق 
  ** في الأخبار أن المريخ توصل لاتفاق مع مؤيد عابدين الطرف اليمين في هلال  الابيض والخطوة تجد منا التأييد والإشادة لان الاحمر في حاجة إلي طرف يمين  مع التاج ابراهيم .ومؤيد صاحب إمكانات فنية عالية 
 ** الرجل الذهبي جمال الوالي وبتحركاته الجادة أنهي مشكلة المريخ مع المدرب غارزيتو نهائيا فالتحية له والتحية للتركي اوكتاي 
  ** المدرب الجزائري وبعد أن وصل إلي مخالصة مع مجلس المريخ أكد أن المريخ  يدار بعشوائية وطبعا دي ما جديدة فالمريخ يدار بعشوائية منذ أن تسلم مجلس  الفشل مقاليد الأمور 
 ** الهلال خصم المريخ القادم وبعد فوزه علي السلاطين وديا يلتقي الأهلي شندي مساء اليوم والتجربة قطعا ستفيده 
 ** طولنا من هترشات علي أسد عضو مجلس الفشل المريخي 
 ** والله يا اخوانا لاعبي المريخ بيعانوا شديد ولكن هذا ليس مبرر للهزيمة أمام الامتداد 
 ** ماذا سيفعل المريخ لتخليد ذكري الزميل أحمد محمد الحسن وقد ظل في خدمته لأكثر من نصف قرن 
 ** نتائج مباريات  الدوري الممتاز حفلت 
 ببعض المفاجآت منها فوز الفلاح علي حي العرب 
 ** حي الوادي نيالا لم يخسر بأرضه حتي الان والاهلي العاصمي في محنة 
 ** فنان انتفاضة أكتوبر ظ¦ظ¤ وانتفاضة أبريل ظ¨ظ¥ الهرم محمد وردي واترك لكم مهمة البحث عن فنان ثورة ديسمبر وأقول شن جاب لجاب 
 ** واللهيب البكوي في روحي .هو انت .قلبي دايرك وحبي عارفك 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** رغم الهزيمة أمام الامتداد .المريخ مرشح بقوة للفوز في معركة الأحد المقبل 
 **




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
الحصة وطن
Hisham Abdalsamad 

عصر اليوم.. و علي سفح ملعب (اورلاندو) بالعاصمة الجنوب أفريقية جوهانسبرج يلتقي صقور الجديان مع مضيفهم صاحب الأرض و الجمهور في لقاء هام و مفصلي للغاية في تحديد الصاعدين من هذه المجموعة.

منتخبنا الوطني (متصدر المجموعة) سيكون في ضيافة صاحب المركز الثالث.. و المحافظة علي وضعية منتخبنا في هذا الترتيب مفتاحها هذه المباراة المهمة للغاية.

المباراة ستكون لحساب الجولة الثانية.. و الحسابات المنطقية تقول بأن المنتخب الغاني سيتصدر المجموعة بكل يسر.. لهذا فسينحصر أملنا في الصعود عبر مزاحمة البافانا بافانا فقط علي أمل ازاحتهم برغم الفوارق المهولة بيننا و بينهم علي مستوي المحترفين أو حتي التصنيف الدولي.

الأمل الذي يحدونا في قدرة الصقور علي رفع رآية التحدي هو النتائج الايجابية الأخيرة للمنتخب خارج أرضه و الذي فاز علي تشاد بهاتريك (العجب) ثم تفوق علي تنزانيا بعقر دارها بهدفٍ نظيف قبل أن يعود و يخسر في ملعبه و يفقد بطاقة الصعود لبطولة أفريقيا للمحليين.

ما يلينا في هذه النقطة هو فوز المنتخب في آخر مبارتين (خارج أرضه).. مع مراعاة الفارق الفني الكبير بين (تشاد و تنزانيا) من جهة و منتخب (جنوب أفريقيا) من جهة ثانية.

المطلوب فقط هو إجترار الثقة التي اكتسبها اللاعبون من ثقافة الفوز خارج الديار.. و من ثم القتال في سبيل تحقيق أي نتيجة ايجابية أمام المضيف الذي يدخل المباراة أمام جمهوره و هو في المركز الثالث تحت ضغوط خسارته اللقاء الأول قبل يومين.

الوضع النفسي لمنتخبنا هو الأفضل.. و الضغط الجماهيري سيكون خصماً علي جنوب أفريقيا التي ستلعب بحثاً عن الفوز منذ الدقيقة الأولي و هو الأمر الذي يجب أن يتفطن له الجهاز الفني و يحتاط منه بالخطط و التكتيكات اللازمة.

ما نتمناه و ما نرجوه هو أن لا نتابع منتخبنا متقوقعاً في ملعبه طيلة زمن المباراة في محاولة من الجهاز الفني لممارسة الضغط العالي علي الخصم من منتصف ملعبنا الخاص لتمام علمنا بأن هذا التكتيك يحتاج للياقة بدنية و ذهنية عالية و هو الأمر الذي ينقص المتنخب بالتأكيد بسبب انخفاض لياقة أغلب نجومه لظروف الاعداد السيئ الذي أقامته القمة هذا الموسم.

ليت الجهاز الفني يُفكر في تفعيل مفاهيم جديدة للضغط المتوسط علي الخصم بإستخدام لاعب واحد من الوسط الدفاعي للضغط علي حامل الكرة مع تضييق المساحات من بقية اللاعبين في خطي الوسط و المقدمة بصورة سريعة و مفاجئة تُربك الخصم و لا تمنحه المساحة أو الزمن اللازمان لبدء الهجمة بسبب قفل زوايا التمرير.

هذا التكتيك المبسط يحفظ لياقة اللاعبين و لا يُرهق لاعبي الارتكاز بسبب تقسيم الملعب.. بالإضافة للديناميكية الهائلة التي يُقدمها في سرعة عكس الهجمة و الاستفادة من سرعات الشعلة و انطلاقات العجب و تسديداته القوية.

نبضات متفرقة

قبل أيام من الآن و عبر هذه المساحة ناشدنا الوزيرة الثائرة ولاء البوشي بضرورة تعديل و موائمة التعارض الذي يعتري القوانين الداخلية.. و لكم سعدنا بسرعة استجابتها لرغبة الرياضيين بتكوين لجنة قانونية من الخبراء بغرض ازالة التعارضات في قانون هيئات الشباب الرياضية لسنة 2016.

التعارض الناتج بين القوانين الاتحادية و الولائية و الدولية هو ما يُفضي بنا دوماً للدخول في دوامة الصراعات و الاشكاليات القانونية التي كثيراً ما أضرت بنشاطنا الرياضي. 

الوزيرة الشابة تمضي كل يوم من نجاح إلي آخر.. و نتوقع لفترتها ازدهاراً و عودة لامجاد الرياضة السودانية بإذن الله و توفيقه. 

كلما مرّ الزمن علي المنتخب الجنوب أفريقي بدون القدرة علي التسجيل فسيفقد أفراده ثقتهم أكثر بأنفسهم.

من الضروري بمكان مهاجمة المنتخب المضيف و محاولة الاستفادة قدر الامكان من المساحات التي يتركها ظهيري الجنب في الهجمات المرتدة.

التسديد المركز من خارج المنطقة مهم و ضروري.. و أحد أهداف غانا في شباك جنوب افريقيا كانت بتسديدة من خارج الخط.

علي الخط الخلفي لمنتخبنا اللعب بكل صرامة و اخراج الكرات أولاً بأول و اللعب بمبدأ السلامة.

علي التش و نزار حامد نقل الهجمة العكسية بسرعة لضرب دفاعات الخصم و الاستفادة القصوي من سرعة الشعلة.

نتمني أن يلتزم كل اللاعبون بالانضباط التكتيكي في الخانات و أداء الواجبات علي أكمل وجه و التعاون بين الجميع من أجل تحقيق النتيجة التي تسعد كل البلاد بدون فرز.

تهديدات الهلال بانتزاع لاعبي المريخ مطلقي السراح هو عبارة أحلام بعيدة المنال.

الكاردينال لا يملك 100 ألف دولار ليعرضها علي الغربال في ظل وضعه المعقد بعد العقوبات الامريكية.

رئيس الهلال يُعاني من ضائقة مالية و الفيهو مكفيهو.

في الغالب اتوقع هروب قريب للرجل من الساحة الهلالية المرهقة بعد هتافات الاولتراس الاخيرة و ضغوطات المعارضة الزرقاء بالاضافة للضغط الامريكي. 

الوضع السياسي الآن في البلاد لا يخدم وجود الكاردينال علي الرئاسة.. و لن يجد الرجل فرصة كالسابق لينال المليارات من ايجار الدكاكين و غيره.

مناوشات الهلالاب للاعبي المريخ الغرض منها ابعاد أعين المريخاب من لاعبيهم الذين جاهروا بالخروج.

المريخ اكمل اتفاقه مع الكابتن امير و التكت و قريباً سينهي ملف الغربال.

الهلالاب عاجزين عن كمح رغبة لاعبيهم في الهروب و يحاولون تشتيت انتباه المريخاب (المفتحين).

لاعبي الهلال خارج القفص الآن في سوق الله أكبر.. و الحشاش بملأ شبكتو.

اللهم نصرك.

نبضة أخيرة

بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة لـ”باج نيوز”: إدارة القوة الجوية تهرّبت منيّ وأيّ طرف يملك خياراته


 الخرطوم : حسن بشير
 أزاح مهاجم المريخ المعار إلى نادي القوة الجويّة العراقي، بكرى عبد  القادر النقاب عن تفاصيل جديدة لأزمته الأخيرة، واضعًا النقاط على الحروف  في حواره القصير مع”باج نيوز”.
 وتطرّق للأنباء المثارة بشأن إمكانية  فسخ تعاقده مع النادي العراقي، أو دفع القوة الجوية بشكوى ضده إلى الاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا وذلك على خلفية قراره المتمثل بعدم العودة إلى  العراق.
 * أولاً..تلقيت تهديدًا وإنذارًا من إدارة القوة الجوية العراقي بشأن تخلّفك وعدم انخراطك في تحضيرات الفريق؟
 – لستُ مشغولاً بما يجري، وأنا متواجد مع أسرتي وكنت مريض وأسمع من الناس العديد من الأحاديث.
 * لكنّك تخلّفت عن العودة إلى العراق رغم تعاقدك مع القوة الجوية؟
 _ غير صحيح.
 * ما هي الحقيقة إذن؟
  – العقد شريعة المتعاقدين، وطالما هناك اتفاقٍ كان من المفترض أنّ يتم  الإيفاء به من قبل مسئولي النادي العراقي بهذا الالتزام وعندما لم يحدث ذلك  أنا اتخذت قرارًا واضحًا لا تراجع عنه.
 *ما هو؟
 _ ربطت  عودتي إلى العراق والانخراط في تحضيرات الفريق بتسلّم المقابل المالي  للتعاقد معي، أنا لم أتسلّم دولارًا واحدًا من النادي العراقي وهذه حقيقة  يجب أنّ يعلمها الجميع.
 * أنت شريك في الخطأ كيف توقّع دون استلام المقابل المالي؟
  _ بالعكس هم تحدثوا معي وأكّدوا لي جاهزية المقابل المالي الخاص بالصفقة  وتحديدًا حسب ما اتفقنا من المفترض أنّ أتسلّم مقدم عقد ظ¥ظ  ألف دولار  ومتبقي المبلغ رواتب، وطالبني مسؤولي النادي العراقي بالتوقيع والانتظار  إلى حين إرسال المريخ لبطاقتي الدولية ومن ثم إستلام الأموال ولكنّ.
 * ماذا جرى عقب ذلك؟
  _ تحدّثت مع الوكيل واتفقنا على التوقيع وبالفعل وقّعت وانضمت إلى تحضيرات  النادي، وتدرّبت معهم مرتين، ووصلت البطاقة ورغم ذلك لم يمنحوني حقوقي.
 * لكن النادي العراقي كيف يمنحك حقوقك وأنت غير متواجد معه؟
  _ غير صحيح، كنت متواجد معهم ظ§ أيام لماذا لم يمنحوني حقوقي، وكانوا  يتهرّبون منّا دون أيّ مبررات منطقية وحتى الوكيل الخاص بي جلس معهم قرابة  الـ ظ،ظ  أيام لماذا لم يمنحوه الحقوق المتفق عليها؟.
 * لكنّك غادرت وعدت إلى الخرطوم وهذا فتح الباب أمام التساؤلات؟
  _ أنا غادرت إلى الخرطوم بعلمهم بل ومباركة منهم أيضًا والوكيل موجود،  وكنت مريض جدًا، ولم أجد العلاج هناك وهم قالوا لي أذهب لأنّ مرض الملاريا  لا يوجد له علاج بالعراق، وذهبوا أبعد من ذلك واستفسروا الوكيل عن إمكانية  فسخ العقد لأنّ المرض معديّ للاعبين.
 * ماذا كان ردكم؟
 _ حضر  إليّ الوكيل وأبلغني بأنّ إدارة النادي العراقي ترغب في فسخ العقد وكان  ذلك عقب التوقيع بأيامٍ معدودة وأنا لم أتردّد ووافقت على الفور وطلبت منه  تكملة الإجراءات وبالفعل هذا ما حدث ولكنّ.
 * ولكن ماذا؟
 _  كانوا يتهرّبون وأكّدوا الحضور إلى الفندق لأجلّ استلام الأموال التي  منحوها لنادي المريخ مقابل تسليمنا خطاب فسخ العقد، وبالفعل حضر أحدهم  لأجلّ استلام المقابل المالي الذي منحوه الوكيل وهو خاص بالنادي ولكنّ لم  يحضر خطاب الفسخ، وهو ما جعل الوكيل يرفض إعطائهم له وتمسك بالحصول على  خظاب الفسخ لإكمال الإجراءات.
 * أنت ماذا فعلت؟
 _ عدت إلى  الخرطوم للعلاج لأنّ وضعي كان صعب للغاية، وللعلم حتى عودتي إلى الخرطوم  كانت بتذكرة على نفقتي الشخصية وصادرة من الخرطوم هنا.
 *الآن ما هي الوضعية؟
  _ أنا لم أطلب شئيًا مستحيلاً، طلبت الإيفاء بحقوقي وإرسال مقدم عقديّ  وبالمقابل سأغادر في أول طائرة عقب ذلك إلى بغداد لإكمال مسيرتي وبالعدم  على أيّ طرف اتخاذ ما يراه مناسبا له.
 * لكنهم لوّحوا بتقديم شكوى ضدك إلى الفيفا؟
 _ أيّ طرفٍ يملك خياراته وعليه أنّ يلجأ لها، وأنا على استعداد لتكليف محامي أيضًا للدفاع عنيّ، لا أعتقد أنّ هناك مشكلة.
 *هناك همس بشأن مبلغ الـ ظ£ظ  ألف دولار الذي تسلمته؟
 _ المبلغ عبارة عن حافز إعادة تسجيلي في نادي المريخ لمدة عامين، وتسلّمته من نادي المريخ وليس النادي العراقي وهذا للعلم فقط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يس حامد يرغب في الظهور  منذ البداية أمام جنوب افريقيا

يرغب المحترف السوداني ولاعب منتخب  منتخب صقور الجديان  المحترف في الدوري الروماني يس حامد في الظهور بشكل  مشرف في لقاء اليوم أمام منتخب جنوب أفريقيا .
  وكان يس قد ظهر في الجزء الأخير من لقاء  المنتخب أمام ساوتومي وقدم لمحات  جيدة ولذلك يترقب يس اليوم مشاركته في تشكيلة المنتخب منذ البداية أمام  جنوب افريقيا لتقديم خدماته لصقور الجديان بالشكل المطلوب في مباراة اليوم  والإسهام مع زملائه في عودة المنتخب بنتيجة ايجابية من جنوب افريقيا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(بطاقة تعريفية)
 كل يوم مع نجم
 برعي جمال الملقب بالربع لاعب كرة قدم يشغل مركز قلب الدفاع ،  يعد من  أفضل المواهب الصاعدة ،قائد فريق الجمهوريه سابقا و يلعب حاليا لصالح شباب  المريخ العاصمي .

 الاسم ... برعي جمال الحاج موسي 
 السكن ... الثورة الحارة 29
 الخانة.... قلب دفاع 
 اللقب ... الربع .
 نشأ في الثورة ، وبدا بممارسة كرة القدم منذ الصغر ، انضم في عام  2016لنادي الجمهوريه لتبدا رحلة التألق والابداع والنجاح مع الجمهوريه  حقق  الربع كل الالقاب التي يحلم بها لاعب كرة القدم ، ويعد سنواته مع  الجمهوريه الاجمل في مسيرته الكروية ، بعدها تلقي عروض من ابراز الاندية  ولكنه اختار المارد الاحمر شباب المريخ العاصمي ليخوض تحديا  جديدا مع نادي  المريخ ، تميز الربع بسرعته الكبيرة ورشاقته ،ومرواغاته وبحسن تحكمه  بالكرة ، ويعتبر الخبير انس محمد سيد احمد له الفضل في تتطور الربع في عالم  المستديرة ، ويعتبر قلب دفاع لاروخا و ريال مدريد سيرخيو راموس مثله  الأعلى في كرة القدم ، وعن احلامه المستقبيلة كغيره من اللاعبين الوصول إلي  قمة الكورة السودانيه ومن ثم الاحتراف الخارجي .
 انتظرونا غدا مع نجم جديد.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تشكيلة منتخبنا الوطني 🇸🇩 الرسمية اليوم امام منتخب #جنوب_افريقيا على ملعب اورلاندو بايريتس في تمام الثالثة عصراً بتوقيتنا المحلي..
 ما رأيكم في نفس التشكيلة اللتي لعب بها زدرافكو لوغاروزيتش امام منتخب #ساوتومي و هل هي مناسبة بالفعل ؟ 
#AFCON2021Q
#شجع_صقور_الجديان 🇸🇩 ❤️ ✌️
#زول_سبورت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

